# Loud Freewheel?



## chuckji (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a 2011 Tarmac Pro with Roval Fusee SL wheels. 
I didn't notice initially, but lately some of the guy's I ride with mentioned how loud the freewheel is.
Not sure if it was this loud when I first got the bike in the fall of last year, but I don't think so.
So, just wondering if anyone else with this wheel has noticed theirs getting louder, or is loud.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

If you're talking about the ratcheting and it's progressively getting louder, it probably needs to be re-greased.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

The DT freehub bodies (star ratchet) are always loud, but some fresh grease (DT has their own, though I've heard others work ok) should quiet it down.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

Yep...get them re-greased. I have the sl45's and they got so loud that people couldn't talk to each other behind me if I was coasting. Had them re-greased and they are in "stealth mode" for a while.....


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

"grease" is a broad term. it should be either very light, or a heavy oil. also depends on the climate you ride in. we don't want the little bits to freeze in place, do we.


----------



## macscac (Jun 29, 2011)

My Boyd wheel has a crazy loud freewheel


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

Some people actually like loud freewheels... Have you ever heard a Chris King freewheel?


----------



## Seagoon (Nov 22, 2009)

Why are you freewheeling get to the front and pull harder!
(and re-grease/re-lube like others have said)


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

My Shamals are loud as, and I love it. When I'm sucking your wheel coasting, all you can think is how much you hate me on your wheel! But seriously, I like a loud f/h, it let's people hear me before I get up on them.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

My Easton Ec90sl are dead silent, after i re-greased the freehub ratchets with Phil wood water proof grease.

My White Industries Hubs are super loud, i am kind of getting used to it, but might grease them up to make them silent or at least silence them up a bit.

I like my hubs silent and not to advertise my presence, its all a matter of personal preference....


----------

